# RAF Nocton hall hospital..Lincolnshire



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2018)

So after what turned out to be a bad day with fails and a brief encounter with two very nice policemen and some angry builders we found ourselves here for another visit.I visited with man gone wrong and janovitch.even though the place is battered now it is still a great place to visit for the corridors,colours and doors and the decay is amazing,as we were finishing up a lady and a man turned up with a dog.they turned out to be the people who look after the place.they were the nicest people you could meet and as they took us too the easy way out we chatted lots about the place.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice photos and lots of corridors to shoot.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 16, 2018)

Cracking set mate. All about the colours and corridors.


----------



## Malenis (Feb 16, 2018)

Corridor heaven isn't it! Great set.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2018)

Fantastic set as usual mate, 
thanks for sharing


----------



## James Shaw (Mar 5, 2018)

Did you see any fire damage? Google Earth looks as though some of the buildings have been on fire


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 6, 2018)

James Shaw said:


> Did you see any fire damage? Google Earth looks as though some of the buildings have been on fire



Think there has been a few little ones but nothing major.not a lot has changed


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 10, 2018)

Great corridor shots, this place still has a lot of charm, proper job mikey!


----------

